# Kaufberatung, Weltreise, Notebook, Videos schneiden



## meus (25. Juli 2020)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich werde mit meiner Freundin zusammen mit dem Fahrrad durch die Welt reisen und suchen dafür ein passendes Notebook.
Wir möchten das ganze per Kamera begleiten und die Videos darauf schneiden. 
Von professionellem Rendering nehme ich erstmal Abstand, da dies wahrscheinlich auch den finanziellen Rahmen sprengt. 

Folgende Eigenschaften sollte das Notebook haben:
- nicht zu groß
- lange Akkulaufzeit
- schneller Prozessor
- viel Arbeitsspeicher
- Nach Möglichkeit 1 Tbyte Festplatte
- Gewicht ist sehr wichtig, denn auf dem Fahrrad zählt jedes Gramm 
- Grafikkarte macht wahrscheinlich kein Sinn, daher denke ich integrierte GPU reicht !? 

Der finanzielle Rahmen liegt eigentlich bei ca. 500 €, besser weniger zur Not mehr  

Ich freue mich auf ein bisschen Expertenrat. Bin momentan noch am Anfang meiner Recherche und hoffe hier etwas Hilfe zu bekommen.

Schönen Abend,


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (25. Juli 2020)

Vllt ein ASUS D409DA-EK553 Slate Gray ab &euro;'*'499,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland... für's notwendige wird's wohl reichen. Für 500€ dürfte es schwer sein etwas besseres zu finden, auch wenn ich 16 GB RAM (und zwei weitere Kerne) für sinnvoll gehalten hätte ^^ aber der Spaß fängt erst mit 200€ mehr an...

Edit: falls du Windows bevorzugst, bräuchtest du noch einen Key


----------



## meus (25. Juli 2020)

Hey Kartoffel,

das Modell sieht ja schonmal ganz gut aus. 
die technischen Daten stimmen.
Kannst du mir etwas genauere Daten zur Akkuleistung nennen? 
Leider finde ich nicht wirklich etwas zu diesem Notebook Modell.  Gibt es auch nicht bei Amazon zu kaufen und lT bei beiden gelisteten Händlern ist unbekannt.
Ist es gerade neu auf den Markt gekommen?


----------



## fotoman (25. Juli 2020)

Laut GH ist er am Donnerstag in die Preissuche aufgenommen worden. Meine persönliche Vermutung: entweder ist es ein Sondermodell oder Asus ist verzweifelt, weil AMD keine Ryzen 4xxx liefern kann/will und veröffentlicht daher schnell noch neue Modelle mit der älteren CPU.

Du willst allen ernstes heutzutage noch einen Laptop mit HDD? Und das zum Videoschnitt? Naja, für ähnliche Gründe ist nicht nur vor 7 Jahren die HDD aus meinem Laptop, sondern auch vor 3 Jahrne die letzte HDD aus meinem PC geflogen.

Wenn man schon extremst sparen will und mobil sein muss, dann würed ich mir für den genannten Zweck ("Fahrradtour") höchstens sowas kaufen
Lenovo ThinkPad X250 Core i5-5300U 2.3GHz
plus 40€ für 8 GB Ram sowie 90€ für eine selber getauschte 1TB SSD und fertig wäre ich. Das spart 0,26kg, ist spürbar kleiner und man hat ein Businesgerät, das im Zweifel auch etwas roheren Umgang aushält (insb. mit SSD). Ja, die Rechenleistung ist geringer, dann muss man halt für die zu rendernden Videos etwas länger warten oder sich mit der Qualität des IGPU-Renderers zufrieden geben.

MIr wäre der x250 immer noch zu schwer, aber irgendwo muss man halt einen Kompromiss eingehen.

Was willst Du mit "viel Arbeitsspeicher"? Soll dort Davinci Resolve oder Premiere Pro genutzt werden, um dann 4K Video halbprofessionell zu bearbeiten? Den x250 kann man auch auf 16 GB aufrüsten.

Mit dem 48 Wh Akku hällt er zwischen 1,5 und 5,5 Stunden durch, mit dem optionalen 72 Wh Akku dann sicher länger (und wird auch schwerer/größer)
Test Lenovo ThinkPad X250 Ultrabook - Notebookcheck.com Tests

Wie lange der Asus mit dem 32 Wh Akku durchhält, kann man wohl ohne ausführlichen Test nur erraten.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (25. Juli 2020)

Die Konfiguration von Einwegkartoffel ist erst seit ein paar Tagen auf Geizhals gelistet. Die Akkulaufzeit wird eher kurz ausfallen, da die Ryzen 3000 CPUs noch etwas mehr Strom als ihre Nachfolger benötigen und der Akku mit 32 Wh klein ist.
1,6 kg für einen 14" Laptop sind auch eher viel (liegt u.A. an der HDD). Leichtgewichte sind etwa 400-500 g leichter.

Brauchst du halbwegs gute Farben und ein halbwegs helles Display fürs Arbeiten draußen? Dann bleibt nur ein Gebrauchtkauf übrig oder ein etwas höheres Budget. 100% sRGB Farbdisplays und hohe Helligkeiten gibt es für diesen Preis nicht.
Eines der günstigsten Laptops mit gutem Screen (100 % SRGB und 300 Nits) und sehr guter Power gibt es aktuell nur im QWERTY-Tastenlayout (Redmibook 14/16) und mit max. 512 GB SSD. Beide Geräte liegen über dem Budget (je nach Konfiguration etwa 550 - 650 € im Angebot).
Alternativ ist in der Preiskategorie knapp über 600 € das Asus Zenbook 14 einen Blick wert (1,12 kg, 100 % SRGB, 300 Nits, 12 h Akkulaufzeit, aber nur 512 GB SSD): ASUS ZenBook 14 UM433DA-A5005 Icicle Silver ab &euro;'*'632,64 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Wenn das Display nur ein Bild anzeigen soll und Farbtreue nicht so wichtig ist, ist das Acer Swift 3 einen Blick wert (1,2 kg, 16 GB RAM, Ryzen 4500U, 1 TB SSD):
Acer Swift 3 SF314-42-R2UX Pure Silver ab &euro;'*'632,64 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Das schwierige an deinen Ansprüchen ist die große Festplatte in Verbindung mit dem Budget. Viele P/L sieger haben aktuell nur eine 256 GB bis 512 GB SSD verbaut und selber nachrüsten wird nicht billiger werden, da eine 1 TB SSD alleine etwa 90 - 110 € kostet und eine HDD würde ich nicht mehr mit mir rumschleppen wollen (Gewicht, Lautstärke).


----------



## meus (25. Juli 2020)

Hallo Fotoman, 

vielen Dank für deine Empfehlung. Auch den Umbau des Lenovos hört sich sehr interessant an und macht finanziell ja schon noch einen guten Eindruck. 
Du schreibst, dass dir persönlich dieser immer noch zu schwer ist. wenn man nun mal alle meine bedingungen aussen vor lässt (Arbeitsspeicher, preis...), was wären denn deine Empfehlungen für absolute leichtgewichte für unseren zweck ?


----------



## meus (25. Juli 2020)

Und zu deiner Frage Fotoman, 

wir wollen keine 4K Videos machen, ich denke Full HD wird für unsere Zwecke ausreichen.


----------



## meus (25. Juli 2020)

Hallo, 
auch danke dir für deine Ausführungen. 
Das Asus Zenbook macht einen richtig guten Eindruck. Sehr leicht, lange Akkulaufzeit und nach unserem Rückblick auf den Festplattenspeicher haben wir uns noch einmal Gedanken gemacht. 
512 Gbyte sollten wohl ausreichen. Nach Fotomans Einschätzung benötigt man unbedingt eine SSD Festplatte um Videos ordentlich schneiden zu können.
Wir werden alle paar Tage in einem Kaffee sein wo wir W-Lan haben werden, somit können wir unsere Videos in die Cloud hochladen und dann läuft der Speicher auch nicht Gefahr vollzuwerden. 

Das Redmibook 16 fällt wohl raus, da Gewicht 1,8 KG zu viel ist. 
Was ist denn mit dem Redmibook 14 , da steht ein 40 WH Akku als Nachteil, scheint also nicht so viel Power zu haben. 
Ist bei einem QWERTY Layout der einzige Nachteil das die Tastenreihenfolge anstatt Z ein Y ist? 
Oder gibt es noch andere nennenswerte Nachteile die von einem Kauf absprechen? 

Danke


----------



## meus (26. Juli 2020)

Hallo, 

nach erneuter Recherche haben wir nun die Redmis komplett ausgeschlossen. 
QWERTY Tastatur, fehlende Webcam und Versand aus China sind mit zu vielen Negativaspekten behaftet.
Die Acermodelle fallen wegen der Bild/ Farbqualität raus... 

Wir würden unser verfügbares Geld auf ca. 800 € anziehen, sind bei dem alten Budged zu viele Abstriche zu machen....

Bezüglich dem RAM hätte ich noch eine Frage. Laut Internet sollte man für professionellem Videoschnitt 16 Gbyte Ram haben. Braucht man die wirklich? 
Ab welcher Tätigkeit ist denn zwischen 8 und 16 Gbyte die Grenze? Wir haben aktuell eine GoPro Hero3 zum üben, aber damit ist ja eh nur 1080p maximal möglich.
Spätestens Anfang 2020 kommt dann aber eine Neuanschaffung, macht es da nicht schon Sinn jetzt auf 16 Gbyte zu setzen. Nicht das die Hardware am Ende nicht mehr ausreicht.

Folgende Gedanken habe ich nun bezüglich der Hardware:
CPU mindestens Niveau Ryzen 5 4500U, RAM 8Gbyte oder 16 Gbyte !??? , 512 Gbyte SSD sollten reichen, Akkulaufzeit lang  , Gewicht bis maximal 1300 KG

Hatte gerade noch folgende Modelle auf dem Schirm:

Lenovo Yoga Slim 7 14ARE05 Slate Grey, Ryzen 5 4500U, 8GB RAM, 512GB SSD, glare ab &euro;' '778,86 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland               Gewicht leider 1,4 KG .... reichen 8Gbyte?
Lenovo IdeaPad Flex 5 14ARE05 Graphite Grey, Ryzen 5 4500U, 8GB RAM, 512GB SSD, IPS, Fingerprint-Reader, beleuchtete Tastatur ab &euro;' '694,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland                                           Gewicht leider 1,5 KG ..... Preis ist gut!
ASUS ZenBook 14 UM425IA-AM010T Pine Grey ab &euro;' '849,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland                            Gewicht 1,22 KG TOP! Akku sehr gut... recht teuer aber wäre zur Not eine Option


----------



## meus (26. Juli 2020)

mit der 16 Gbyte Konfiguration und alle was ich brauche geht es wohl bei diesem Modell los:
ASUS ZenBook 14 UM433IQ-A5028T Light Grey ab &euro;' '1024,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Oder hat jemand eine günstigere Alternative


----------



## fotoman (26. Juli 2020)

Nur mal so als kleine Gegenfrage: hast Du auf Deinem PC noch nie ein Video bearbeitet und möchtest das nun erstmal (während der Reise) mobil tun?

Klar, am PC würde ich wohl einen Ryzen 3950X, 32 GB Ram, ein paar TB an SSD und zwei Monitore (einen mind. in der Videoauflösung und einen für die Bedienelemente) vorschlagen. Mobil ist das für mich aber völlig überzogen. Jedenfalls für das, was ich dort an Bearbeitung erwarten würde. Irgendwie müssen die fertigen Videos ja auch noch der Welt mitgeteilt werden, was selbst mit einer ausländischen LTE Flatrate mit 4K schon schwierig/langatmig wird.

Damit würde das bei mir eher FullHD für YT, mit ein paar Überblendungen (aus max. 1-2 Quellvideos) und Titeln.

Wenn es unbedingt UHD sein muss und das Smartphone es nicht kann (dass Du vor der Reise auch mit der Kamera üben solltest, ist wohl klar?) gibt es im Netz massenweise UHD Videos, an denen man herumschnippeln kann (zur Not kann man die YT-Videos auch vorher wieder nach h.264 mit passender Datenrate zurück konvertieren).

Wichtig ist nur, dass die GPU das Videoformat in HW dekodieren kann. Die Videos werden nicht im Ram gepuffert und auch Zwischensequenzen werden, wenn sie nicht live bei der Vorschau berechnet weredn, auf des SSD gespeichert.



> Gewicht leider 1,5 KG ..... Preis ist gut!


Das ist halt bei allen mobilen Geräten das "Problem": Entweder leicht oder lange Akkulaufzeit oder teuer (sonst lohnt sich für den Hersteller der Aufwand nicht). Bei leicht und günstig dürfte oft auch nur eine dem Preis angemessene Stabilität/Haltbarkeit dazu kommen.

Das sind die Hauptgründe, warum ich mich mittlerweile mobil mit einem günstigen gebrauchten Windows Tablet abfinde. Geräte, die meine Ansprüche so gut erfüllen, dass ich sie wieder so lange nutzen würde wie meinen Lenovo x220 nutzen würde, sind so teuer, dass sie mir das Geld nicht wert sind. Oder es  gibt sie bisher garnicht, auch nicht für >=2000€.

Persönlich würde ich für eine Fahrradreise vermutlich einen komplett anderen Weg wählen, mir ein gebrauchtes iPad Pro 10,5/11 suchen und dazu zwei SSDs für die Videos (inkl. Backup), da die 512 GB - 1TB Varianten halt recht teuer sind. Der interne Speicher muss nur für die Videos eines Tages/eines Zielvideos genügen. Wenn man dann nicht gerade eine Pana GH4 mit 400 MBit/s für UHD nutzt, passen bei 256GB internem Speicher mehr wie 1,5 Stunden Video.

Da kann man dann (z.B. mit iMovie oder LumaFusion) die aktuellen Videos bearbeiten. Im Netz liest man viel positives dazu und man spart nochmal ca. 500g Gewicht.



> Nach Fotomans Einschätzung benötigt man unbedingt eine SSD Festplatte um Videos ordentlich schneiden zu können.


Nein, die benötigt man nicht zwingend. Du kannst natürlich auch mit HDD schneiden, oder bei Windows auch die Speicherkarte nutzen.

 Ich würde mir sowas aber nicht mehr antun. Ich kenne aber auch nur meine Ansprüche, meine finanziellen Möglichkeiten usw.

Irgendeine Backup-HDD wirst Du vermutlich am PC haben, also kannsts Du diese mal für Deine GoPro Videos testweise als Quelle nutzen. Wenn das keine 2,5" HDD ist, wird es mobil mit einer HDD eher noch langsamer.



> Spätestens Anfang 2020 kommt dann aber eine Neuanschaffung, macht es da  nicht schon Sinn jetzt auf 16 Gbyte zu setzen. Nicht das die Hardware am  Ende nicht mehr ausreicht.


Die Fahrt ist erst 2021? Dann macht es keinen Sinn, jetzt ein konkretes Laptopmodell auzusuchen. Bis dahin sind mit Sicherheit noch ein paar weitere Ryzen 4xxxU Modelle auf dem Markt.

Am Ende kennst aber nur Du Eure Finanzplanung, die Zeitplanung und in gewissem Maße auch weitere Anforderungen. Machen 200-300g (ohne Betrachtung des Netzteils, auch das wiegt ein paar hundert Gramm inkl. Kabel und Adaptern) den großen Unterschied, sind ein paar cm Gehäusegröße wichtiger oder ist es die Stabilität. Und am Ende dann auch noch die genutzt Software, die mehr oder weniger verschwenderisch mit den Ressourcen umgehen kann (weil sie beim Videoschnitt meist auf Performance bei gut ausgestatteten Desktops/Workstations ausgelegt sein dürfte).

Bei den Zenbook 14 wäre es mal interssant zu erfahren, was Asus dort genau bei der "MIL-STD-810G" zertifizierung gemacht hat und dem Kunden zusichert.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (26. Juli 2020)

Ob ihr mehr als 8 GB Arbeitsspeicher brauchen werdet, kann man pauschal nicht beantworten. Ich bin Programmierer und habe mit Videoschnitt und deren Software zu wenig Erfahrung für eine Pauschalaussage.  
Etwa 800 € sind auf jeden Fall ein mehr als ausreichendes Budget. Bei einem Gerät mit verlötetem RAM (der Standard bei leichten Geräten) würde ich tendentiell zu 16 GB greifen. Bei Notebooks mit aufrüstbaren RAM-Slots kann man das Risiko eingehen und zu 8 GB greifen. Das Problem ist einfach, dass ein voller Arbeitsspeicher die Leistung massiv dropen lässt (ich spreche da aus Erfahrung). Eine hohe RAM-Auslastung ist in Orndung, zu kleiner Arbeitsspeicher nicht. Es ist aber wirklich eine Frage des Anspruchs. Ich habe früher ein paar FHD 60 FPS Videos für YT mit einem Phenom II X4 und 8 GB RAM gerendert. Das hat zwar ein paar Stunden gedauert war für mich aber absolut ausreichend.
Das Zenbook für 100x € würde ich nicht nehmen. Ihr seid bereits mit dem Budget hoch und für etwa 800 € bekommt man sehr gute Geräte. Wie alt seid ihr denn? Wenn einer von euch auf eine weiterführende Schule geht oder studiert, dann bekommt ihr über Campuspoint, Lapstars und die Campusprogramme (Alternate, Notebooksbilliger, HP, Dell) kompromisslos günstig an Laptops. Mein Gerät mit Ryzen 4700U war so etwa 20 % billiger.
Bei diesem Budget könnt ihr euch außerdem überlegen den Garantie-Support auf weltweit hochzusetzen (v.A. bei den Campusprodukten halbwegs bezahlbar). Falls ihr ein Problem mit dem Gerät haben solltet, erhaltet ihr schnell Hilfe.
Dieser User (bzw. seine Freundin) beispielsweise wollte auch mit Laptop um die halbe Welt fliegen und hatte nach wenigen Wochen eine defekte SSD: Laptop für Auslandsaufenthalt, wie günstig ist noch sinnvoll? 
Klar war das Gerät in einer anderen Preisliga. Aber Laptops fallen häufiger aus als Desktop-Hardware, da die gesamten Komponenten hinsichtlich Haltbarkeit aufgrund Gewicht, Platz und Kosten viel stärker ans Limit getrieben werden. Außerdem kann bei einem großen Defekt (Rahmen, Display, Mainboard, Akku) nicht so einfach Ersatz beschafft werden.

Ansonsten ist Fotomans Vorschlag durchaus eine Überlegung wert. Ich dachte gestern auch schon daran evtl. ein Surface zu empfehlen (sofern 8 GB RAM reichen). Das Pro 7 wiegt etwa 850 g. Ich habe hier im Moment einen Desktop (Signatur), mein Thinkpad E15 Gen2 (für euch wegen dem Display ungeeignet) und mein Surface Go. Und letzteres ist aktuell mein Lieblingsgerät (). Klar, wenn ich Leistung brauche ist das Go ungeeignet das Surface Pro spielt aber leistungstechnisch in einer vernünftigen Liga.

Edit zu eurer Auswahl: Die meisten der aktuell verfügbaren Ryzen 4000 Laptops haben eine sehr gute P/L. Das Ideapad Flex 5 ist ein gutes Gerät, wenn man den Touch wirklich nutzen will / muss. Allerdings ist das Display glänzend, in Verbindung mit den 250 Nits Helligkeit ist ein Arbeiten draußen unmöglich. Mein E15 Gen2 hat ebenfalls 250 Nits und ist Matt. Selbst im Schatten (Sonne von vorne) ist ein Arbeiten nur sehr eingeschränkt möglich. Mein Surface Go ist glänzend und hat 400 Nits, das ist draußen in Ordnung. Das Zenbook ist matt und hat 250 Nits, das Yoga Slim 7 300 Nits und glossy...
Wenn ihr ein Convertible wollt ist das Envy X360 mit 13" einen Blick wert (400 Nits, 100 % sRGB, gute aber geringere Akkulaufzeit): HP Envy x360 13-ay0455ng Nightfall Black ab &euro;' '819,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## meus (26. Juli 2020)

Ich habe mit Bildbearbeitung noch keine Erfahrung machen können. 
Mein Gaming PC habe ich verkauft, es muss alles Weg Wohnung muss leer  
Momentan bin ich nur mit meinem Firmen Laptop unterwegs. 
Eigentlich wollten wir mit dem Kauf des Notebooks bis kurz vor Reiseantritt warten, aber wir haben uns nun eine ältere GOPRO besorgt und wollen schonmal üben.
Und mein Firmen PC verweigert Fremde Programme und will das Administratorpasswort  Und mein Lappi kann die Dateien nicht öffnen muss dafür nen Extra Player installieren wie es aussieht.
Deshalb der verfrühte Kaufgedanke.

Nun ja, das von mir gewünschte Zenbook für 1050 € und auch diverse andere scheinen laut Asus gerade eh nicht lieferbar zu sein.


----------



## meus (26. Juli 2020)

Aber ist doch nice zu hören, das man mit 8 Gbyte Full HD Videos machen kann. 
Ich habe so langsam das Gefühl das ich keine 16 Gbyte brauchen werde.

Der Gedanke mit einem Ipad oder anderen Pads gefällt uns nicht. 
Wir sind mindestens ein ganzes Jahr unterwegs, da brauchen wir schon eine solide Grundlage  

Bezüglich der Bildqualität / Farbqualität möchte ich noch einmal kritisch drauf zurückkommen.
Wir fahren sowieso den ganzen Tag Fahrrad, wenn ich Abends im Zelt sitze und meine Videos schneide, bin ich ja sowieso im dunklen und werde keine Probleme haben.
Und wenn wir mal mehrere Tage irgendwo Pause machen, dann sitze ich im Schatten. 
Meinst du unter diesem Aspekt könnte man doch auf ein Lenovo zurückgreifen? 

Sind gerade etwas Baff, ganzen Tag recherchiert aber wissen immer noch nicht was wir uns holen sollen. 
Am liebsten würde ich mit dem Kauf sowieso warten bis wir losdüsen, aber anscheinend lassen sich die GO PRO Daten nicht öffnen  

Sind übrigens 28/29 Jahre alt. Die Unizeiten sind längst vorbei


----------



## fotoman (26. Juli 2020)

Du kannst auch Bild- und Videobearbeitung mit 4 GB Ram machen. Es ist halt die Frage, was Du womit machen willst. Viel Ram benötigtst Du vermutlich nur, wenn Du entweder viele Tonspuren parallel nutzt oder viel Videospuren parallel. Um einfach ein vorhandenes Video mit integrierter Tonspur zu schneiden, ein paar Überblendungen und titel hinzu zu fügen, benötigst Du nicht viel Speicher. Außer, die ausgesuchte Software verschwendet diesen schon ohne geöffnetes Video.

Wenn das Geld vorhanden ist und insb. wenn nicht erweiterbares LPDDR4 verbaut ist, würde ich auch zu 16 GB greifen.

Nur so als Anhaltspunkt: OpenShot
OpenShot Videobearbeitungssoftware | Freie, offene und preisgekroente Videobearbeitungssoftware fuer Linux, Mac und Windows!
benötigt mit einem Projekt, bestehend aus zwei FullHD Videos der GoPro  Hero3 Black und Titeln/Überblendungen ca. 1-1,5 GB an Ram. Mit einem  dritten Quellvideo geht es dann bei mir auf bis zu 1,9 GB hoch.  Beim Rendern werden mit diesem Video ca. 3 GB genutzt.



meus schrieb:


> Der Gedanke mit einem Ipad oder anderen Pads gefällt uns nicht.
> Wir sind mindestens ein ganzes Jahr unterwegs, da brauchen wir schon eine solide Grundlage


Ist halt die Frage, was stabiler läuft. Ich wollte nach 4-6 Monante nicht mehr mit einem nicht aktuell gepatchten Windows 10 ins Internet gehen. Also müsste ich das Gerät auf dem aktuellen Stand halten, was mind. Datenvolumen und mit Pech auch Nerven kostet.



meus schrieb:


> Und mein Lappi kann die Dateien nicht öffnen muss dafür nen Extra Player installieren wie es aussieht.


Ist damit der Firmen-Laptop gemeint? VLC sollte die Videos öffnen können. Das muss man auch nicht installieren, den Installer kann man einfach entpacken anstatt ihn auszuführen.

Einzige Vorausstzung: die Videos sind nicht mit ProPhotoRGB (oder wie diese "seltsamen" Farbräume von GoPro/Adobe heißen mögen) aufgenommen.

Und klar könntest Du auf den Lenovo Flex zurück greifen, dann hast Du auch gleich eine Rasierspiegel bzw. einen Schminkspiegel dabei. Ich würde mir kein Gerät mit speigelndem Display kaufen, wenn es sich vermeiden lässt. Insb. wenn es kein Touch haben muss. Mein Switch Alpha 12 hat mittlerweile eine Anti-Reflex Folie drauf. Sieht zwar schlecht aus, dafür erkenne ich den ganzen Tag über auch noch den Inhalt anstatt mich selber zu beobachten, wenn ich mal wieder helle Klamotten an habe oder Abends die Zimmerbeleuchtung den falschen Winkel zum Display hat.

Wie schon mehrmals angedeutet: man wird bei jedem Gerät Dinge finden, die einem selber oder einem der Diskussionsteilnehmer hier nicht gefallen. Am Ende wird vermutlich das Gerät mit den wenogstens negativen Punkten aus Deiner/Eurer Sicht.


----------



## meus (17. August 2020)

Hallo, 

nun einiges an Zeit her das ich das letzte mal geschrieben habe.
Es ist folgendes Modell geworden:
ASUS Computer ZenBook 14 UM433IQ 35,5 cm Ultrabook: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Haben einen zerdellten Verpackungskarton erhalten und Amazon hat uns 200 € zurückgutgeschrieben. 
Somit für 900 € dieses Modell erhalten. 

Nach anfänglichen Problemen mit dem CPU Lüfter läuft das Ding nun hoffentlich geschmeidigt. 

Bin wohl ganz gut damit weggekommen  

Danke für Eure Kaufberatung !


----------



## meus (21. August 2020)

Und nun bin ich dann doch an meine Grenzen gekommen. 
Das Zenbook 14 war für uns sehr zufriedenstellend, bis wir auf das Thema Laptop laden während der Fahrradreise gekommen sind. 
Trotz der Tatsache das das Zenbook14 so klein und wunderbar reisefähig ist, unterstützt es kein USB-C Charge. 
Somit haben wir keine Möglichkeit unterwegs den Laptop irgendwie aufzuladen.
Und das geht nur mit einer Powerbank mit USB-C ....
Sehr sehr ärgerlich, scheinbar gibt es auch nichts vergleichbares auf dem Markt.


----------



## fotoman (21. August 2020)

Da würde ich erst einmal prüfen, ob Du nicht einfach nur das unpassende Netzteil/die falsche Powebank genutzt hast.

USB-C erlaubt beim Lademodus einige Stufen zuwischen 5 und 20V. Nutzt man nun ein Ladegerät vom Smartphone oder eine Powerbank, die dafür ausgelegt ist, dann liefern die Dinger oft nur 5V, mit Glück max. 9-12V bei Schnellladung und dazu nur ein paar Watt Leistung. Laptops brauchen aber traditionell eher 18V und lassen sich auch nicht mit 5V und 2W im aiusgeschalteten Zustand über ein paar Tage Zeitraum laden.

 Mein Acer Switch Alpha 12 kann nur per USB-C geladen werden, wenn das Ladegerät 18V und 65W unterstützt (die Ladegeräte melden beim Anschluss per USB-C ihre Leistungsfähigkeit).

Nachdem die Reviews im Netz alle davon reden, dass er nicht per USB-C ladbar ist (irgendwo müssen die Hersteller wohl bei Laptops mit AMD-CPU Müll bauen), bleibt einem wohl nur sowas übrig
XINGDOZ Powerbank, Externer Akku, AC 31200mAh 100W: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Gewicht des Produkts: 1.37kg , plus Netzteil und Adapter versteht sich.


----------



## meus (23. August 2020)

Mohoin Fotoman, 

cooles Ding was du da verlingt hast. 
Ich habe mich mit mit dem Thema USB-C noch etwas länger auseinander gesetzt und auch beim Kundenservice von ASUS angerufen. 
Der Kollege von der Hotline hat mir auch noch extra erklärt, das bei der Produktspezifikation nicht nur USB-C stehen darf sonder auch noch entweder Power Delivery, Display Port oder im besten Fall Thunderbolt. Aber das brauche ich dir bestimmt nicht zu erzählen, da bist du bestimmt fitter als ich. 
However alle Zenbook 14, bieten über die USB-C Schnittstelle keinerlei dieser Funktionen, das einzige was geht ist darüber Maus und Tastatur anschließen. Das wars dann aber auch. 

Stell dir einfach mal vor du bist mit deinem Fahrrad in der Pampa, führst ein Solarmodul mit, und kannst dann per Power Bank dein Notebook laden. 
Ich finde das sollte besonders bei solch kleinen Modellen auch absolut PFLICHT verbaut werden. Was bringen allerlei Reiseeigenschaften, wenn kein USB-C laden möglich ist. 

Ja.... nun stehen wir vor der Frage, zurückschicken, was anderes kaufen , oder Behalten. Laden würde dann aber nur auf Campingplätzen, oder im Caffee möglich sein.

Sehr doof das ganze. 

Jedenfalls haben wir das Notebook für nur 850 € bezahlt


----------



## mr.4EvEr (23. August 2020)

Hallo meus, schade, dass das mit dem ersten Gerät schief lief. Es gibt nämlich durchaus zahlreiche Zenbook 14 mit USB-C Power Delivery, z.B. das Gerät welches du ursprünglich in der Auswahl hattest (mit 4500U und 8 GB RAM).
Sinnvoller ist in deinem Fall aber dieses Gerät (16 GB RAM):
ASUS ZenBook 14 UM425IA-HM067R Pine Grey ab &euro;'*'1106,76 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Ganz nebenbei hat das Modell ohne Nvidia GPU das 400 Nits 1 W Panel, welches nicht nur heller sondern somit auch sparsamer ist sowie den größeren Akku (67 Wh statt 50).
Der Verzicht auf die Nvidia GPU kann beim Videoschnitt ein wenig Leistung kosten, da die MX350 aber keine Rakete ist, ist der Unterschied verschmerzbar. Dafür bringt der GPU-Verzicht weitere Akkulaufzeit.
Zu beachten sind aber die gänzlich geänderten Anschlüsse.
Pro: HDMI 2.0 und 2x USB-C, Contra: nur 1x USB-A und keine Klinke (-> am besten einen Sharkoon DAC oder kleinen Hub mitschleppen).

Ansonsten gibt es gerade im Smartphonesegment zahlreiche Ladegeräte die mit Steckanschlüssen (USB-C, 5,5 mm DC, miro-USB) versehen sind. Für laptoptaugliche Ladegeräte (65 W aufwärts) habe ich sowas auf die schnelle nicht gefunden.

Edit: Ich habe soeben im Handbuch des Zenbooks nachgeschaut, welche Daten das Standard-Ladegerät hat: 
19V und 3,42 A (= 65 W)
Nach noch mal 20 Minuten suchen habe ich immer noch kein Universalnetzteil (mind. 19 V) mit sowohl Rundstecker als auch Type-C gefunden. Ich gebe es auf. Ich frage mich echt, wie unflexibel / träge die Netzteilindustrie ist.
Die Adaptersets, die ich gefunden habe (bzw. deren Kabel) sind alle auf max. 12 V (und meist 2 A) beschränkt. Mit der geringeren Stromangabe könnte ich leben, dann dauert das Laden einfach nur länger, aber die Ladespannung sollte schon unterstützt sein. Schon alleine aus Sicherheitsgründen (Isolation etc.). Wobei ich kein Elektriker bin, normalerweise ist die Stromstärke das gefährliche an elektrischen Geräten und bekanntlich auch die Ursache für die Verlustleistung (P_V = R*(I^2)). Auf der anderen Seite ist eine höhere Spannung bei einem Defekt ebenfalls problematisch, da dann die Potentialdifferenz größer ist.
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Mit dem Betrieb von Kabeln außerhalb der Spezifikation (innerhalb der Stromgrenze oberhalb der Spannungsangabe) habe ich keine Erfahrung.


----------



## Hubacca (23. August 2020)

Wie siehts denn mit dieser Lösung aus ? Diese Powerbank:
Litionite Tanker Mini 90W / 25000mAh Aluminium Power: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Die Powerbank ersetzt das 19V/65 Watt Netzteil und kann auch über das beiliegende Universalnetzteil oder über tragbare Solarpanels geladen werden:
Litionite Arun 60W Faltbares und tragbares Solarpanel mit geneigter Unterstuetzung - Anschluss MC4/DC - Ladegeraet fuer Power Bank/externe Batterie/Stromgenerator und andere Geraete mit DC-Anschluss: Amazon.de: Baumarkt

Das Netzteil des Zenbook dürfte auch die Powerbank laden können und das Solar-Panel direkt das ZenBook.


----------



## meus (24. August 2020)

Moin zusammen, 

erstmal danke wieder für Eure Hilfestellungen. 
Ihr bringt mich echt nach vorne. 

Mr. 4 Ever , gut zu wissen das es doch USB-C Charge Modelle vom Zenbook 14 gibt. 
Aber vor dem Hintergrund das wir einen Preisnachlass vom 200 € bekommen haben, müssten wir bei Retoure+Neukauf 300 € nachschießen.
Das ist dann zu viel des guten. 
Aber die Tatsache das es doch Powerbanks gibt, die einen DC Anschluss haben, ermöglichen es mir im nachhinein ja doch mein aktuelles Zenbook zu laden. 

Hubaccca, danke für die Verlinkungen, genau in die Richtung muss es gehen! 
Die Powerbank macht einen guten Eindruck. Allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher ob die 25K MAH ausreichen werden, um das Notebook einmal komplett aufzuladen. 

Zu dem Solarpannel gibt es nur ein Makel, das es keinen USB Anschluss gibt. 
Ich denke da tendenziell eher an sowas:
ALLPOWERS 60W Faltbares Solarpanel mit 18V DC Ausgang: Amazon.de: Elektronik

However vielen Dank leute, jetzt muss ich das Notebook doch nicht zurückschicken. 

Werde die Tage noch etwas recherschieren und dann die Teile bestellen und ausgiebig testen.
Falls noch jemand Ideen hat, bin offen für alles. Gewicht spielt auf jeden Fall auch eine große Rolle


----------



## Hubacca (24. August 2020)

Bitte schön !
1. Das Solarpanel hatte ich angegeben weil es vom Hersteller passend zum den Powerbanks angegeben wurde.
2. Die angegebene Powerbank hat einen USB Anschluß und da das Panel sowieso 19 Volt liefert solltest du damit die Powerbank laden und damit dann deine USB Geräte = 5V
Das 19 Volt Solarpanel nur für 5 Volt USB Geräte aufzubauen ist verschenkte Energie !
3.  Die Kapazität der Powerbank ist mit 92,5 Wh angegeben und die vom Zenbook mit 50Wh - also hast du eine fast doppelt so große Kapazität mit der Powerbank.
4. Mit dem Solarpanel kannst du auch dein Notebook direkt laden und dann über die USB Ausgänge deine USB Geräte - falls du auf die Powerbank verzichten möchtest.
Wenn du mal schaust wirst du nähmlich sehen das die ganzen Geräte auch ein Gewicht haben (abhängig von der Kapazität und Leistung): 
Solarpanel 1,3 kg und Powerbank 0,7 kG.
Ich weiß ja nicht wieviel Gepäck du auf deinem Bike mitführts, aber aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen das man irgendwann jedes unnütze Gramm, das man mitschleppt, verflucht.


----------

